# FYI-SUV 17 Float-on trailer



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> I discovered that when I pushed the hull back off the winch roller that it popped up about an inch or so.
> This indicated to me that the hull was under downward pressure when cinched up tight. Not good!



This happens all too often with trailers and hulls.
If the winch cable/strap isn't pulling straight thorugh the bow eye
and parallel with the keel line, it can make it difficult to winch up
a hull at the ramp and long term it can put a "hog" in your hull.
Even brand new trailer and hull combinations, straight from the dealer,
will suffer from this syndrome. Minimum wage labor only does what
they're told, not what needs to be done for a properly rigged trailer.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

-[smiley=boohoo.gif]> [smiley=1-biggrin.gif]


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Nice job! Before & after pics? [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

top's mod


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Another problem [smiley=1-doh.gif]

I discovered that there is a gap between the inside edge of the left bunk and the hull. A little investigation revealed a 10 degree tilt on the rear support bracket and 5 degree of tilt on the remaining brackets. This explains why every time I loaded the boat the rt.skeg was up against the rt.bunk [smiley=1-smack-myself.gif]

The rt. side brackets are at zero degrees.

So now I need to shim the bunk at the brackets to get to zero degrees. 

The bracket width is just shy of 4"....to any math brains what thickness of shim do I need to start with to get to 0 degrees on the bunk????

Can u tell the wind is blowing!!!!!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

tangent of 10 degrees times 4 inches equals about 11/16 ths of an inch

tangent of 5 degrees times 4 inches equals about 3/8 ths of an inch


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

You know, I was going to refresh my trig. for you , but I just knew that Brett was gonna get that done for ya.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

on the opposite? ;D

I am glad u aced geometry 

[smiley=z-respect.gif]


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

trig. was an out of universe theory for me :-[


----------

